
Former Microsoft engineer convicted of stealing over $10 mill in digital value [pdf] - jweir
https://www.secretservice.gov/data/press/releases/2020/20-FEB/Former_Microsoft_software_engineer_convicted_of_18_federal_felonies_for_stealing_more_than_$10_million_in_digital_value_such_as_gift_cards.pdf
======
DrScump
Previous discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22425648](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22425648)

